# Need for Speed Underground 2 2010 Patch (Texturenmod)



## Dragozool (22. September 2010)

*Dragozool´s Texturenmod für Need for Speed Underground 2​*
http://i55.tinypic.com/2a50msz.jpg

Hey Leute ich habe meinen lang erwarteten Need for Speed Underground 2 Texturen Mod fertiggestellt

Gallerie

*NFS UG2 RETextured Mediafire Download*

PS. Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich hier keine BBCode bilder und normale Bilder posten kann?? immer wenn ich es versuche kommen nur links und das wars ​


----------



## Galford (22. September 2010)

Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, auch wenn es sich so liest, aber ich finde deine Texturen stimmiger bei Underground 1 und 2, als bei Most Wanted. Bei Nacht wirken die Texturen einfach realistischer und schöner. Bei MW sind mir manche Texturen zu hart, teilweise zu grell - bei UG 1 und UG2 passt es einfach besser.


----------



## Dragozool (23. September 2010)

iwie schade das sich so wenige leute dafür interessieren ... liegt denk ich mal daran das das game einfach mal schon zu alt ist xD


----------



## Drunken Corpse (23. September 2010)

haaalt^^
wenn ich morgen mal zeit hab versuch ich das mal. schließlich hab ich das game erst wieder vor kurzem durchgezockt^^

bzw. ende des monats (muss etwas auf mein traffic schauen^^)

mfg.: DC


----------



## Dragozool (23. September 2010)

aaah doch ncoh einer der es versuchen möcht


----------



## Apokalypsos (29. September 2010)

Nice, du kannst Gedanken lesen! Wollte diesen Klassiker mal wieder aus dem Regal holen, da werd ich das gleich mal testen!


----------



## Dragozool (29. September 2010)

gern  viel spaß damit


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

Einfach Installieren oder wie funzt datt...will es nur loaden wenns Easy ist.


----------



## Dragozool (29. September 2010)

im pack ist alles dabei ^^ eine readme ist enthalten...easy ist es meiner meinung nach


----------



## Jerlin (4. Oktober 2010)

so, wills dann auch installieren


----------



## craiziks (4. Oktober 2010)

ich auch erstmal  nen geiler auttexturmod müsste noch her 
hab auch ganz oft crach to desktop -.-


----------



## HANN1860BAL (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch interessiert. Allerdings bin ich gerade schon mitten im Spiel und möchte nicht nochmal von vorne beginnen müssen. Kann ich meine Savegames nach der Installation weiterhin nutzen?


----------



## PHENOMII (4. Oktober 2010)

Finds übrigens voll cool von dir, dass du diese Texturmods machst. Hatte damals schon deine MW-Mod geladen und installiert und fand sie super!!! Mal schauen wie diese Mod so ist...


----------



## Thornscape (4. Oktober 2010)

Dragozool schrieb:


> PS. Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich hier keine BBCode bilder und normale Bilder posten kann?? immer wenn ich es versuche kommen nur links und das wars




Erstmal Vielen Dank für den Texturmod. Spiele schon mit dem für UG1 und bin sehr zufrieden. (Nur das Starten ist etwas aufwendig )

Zu deinem Problem: Die Bilder werden nur eingebunden und angezeigt, wenn du sie auch hier im PCGH-Forum hochgeladen hast!
Also einfach in deinem Beitrag die Bilder hochladen und die Links dann nehmen und mit den img-tags einbinden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2010)

Geil und Respekt erst mal. Ist es möglich C+C Generals und C+C Stunde Null zu tunen??


----------



## handbal4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein das RS die datei gelöscht hat?
wollte sie grade runterladen aber es heist immer das sie nicht mehr verfügbar sei...


----------



## Dragozool (4. Oktober 2010)

nope is noch alles da  ich werde demnächst erstmal die MOD auf Mediafire Uppen  muss aber erstmal warten morgen oder so mach ich das mal


----------



## infantri (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal einer verraten wie ich für ünderground 2 an die dateien komme? rappid chare habe ich net und will ich net. Finde es ja affen stark wenn man sowas an bietet, nur sollte es für jeden verfügbar sein.

MFG


----------



## Dragozool (6. Oktober 2010)

öhm man braucht kein Premium Account um bei Rapidshare runterladen zu können o.O


----------



## infantri (6. Oktober 2010)

hab mich da jetzt mal angemeldet, der link zu rapid wird mir als tot angegeben? mache ich vileicht was falsch ?

MFG


----------



## Dragozool (6. Oktober 2010)

also bis jetzt bist du der einzige der iwelche Probleme hat...komisch :/...wenn nicht gedulde dich noch etwas und ich lade die MOD auf Mediafire nochmal hoch


----------



## infantri (6. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre super net 

Danke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi-Ho,
hier kommt jemand (ich!) aus dem Mustopf  Habe nun Win7 Prof. 64-Bit installiert. Funzt Underground 2 damit, wenn ja, wie ?!
*Bitte nicht so dolle 'schimpfen'*
Underground 2 war/ist einer der besten Need for Speed's 4 ever  Aktuell ist's immer noch Shift- aber dies ist ein anderes Thema 
Thx & Greets
P.S. Mit der heutigen Hardware FPS jenseits von allem?!


----------



## Dragozool (14. Oktober 2010)

also UG2 funktioniert ohne Probleme mit Win 7...ich habe garkeine probleme und ich habe von NFS2 bis Shift alle teile drauf  das einzige was du machen solltes ist den UniWSPatcher runterladen und UG2 mit Full HD zocken sofern du eine F-HD Screen hast  und die FPS Halten sich in Grenzen ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey, danke für den schnellen Tipp 
Werde dann mal den Universal Widescreen Patcher ausprobieren- geht jede Auflösung? Ich spiele in der Regel mit 3x 24"/Ati Eyefinity (6000x1200). Da wird wohl meine Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X 2 GB was zu tun bekommen 
Cool, was es alles gibt 
Thx & Greetz


----------



## Dragozool (14. Oktober 2010)

ja die Auflösung wird unterschtützt  es wird wirklich jede Auflösung unterstützt ...aber ob das game das mitmacht ist fraglich xD

boah ich bin so kribbelig gerade is meine GTX470 SOC angekommen  endlich wieder neues spielzeug


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Dragozool schrieb:


> ...aber ob das game das mitmacht ist fraglich...


-Öhm- was könnte denn (nicht) passieren


----------



## Dragozool (14. Oktober 2010)

naja teste es einfach es kann sein das das game mit solchen Auflösungen nicht klarkommt und mit fehlermeldungen dich überfällt xD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2010)

@Dragozool: Was macht die neue GraKa? Ganz viele schöne bunte Bilder  In diesem Zusammenhang, ist der Texturmod final, oder feilst Du noch weiter daran? Vielleicht könntest Du ein Upgrade auf DX 10/11 'reinbasteln...  Derweil krame ich das Spiel mal wieder aus, wo hatte ich's noch archiviert...kram...kram...kram...


----------



## Dragozool (15. Oktober 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @Dragozool: Was macht die neue GraKa? Ganz viele schöne bunte Bilder  In diesem Zusammenhang, ist der Texturmod final, oder feilst Du noch weiter daran? Vielleicht könntest Du ein Upgrade auf DX 10/11 'reinbasteln...  Derweil krame ich das Spiel mal wieder aus, wo hatte ich's noch archiviert...kram...kram...kram...



wie soll ich das verstehen??ich kann keine andere API implementieren...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2010)

...war nicht so ernst gemeint ->  <-
Ist ja schon klasse, dass Du die 'alten Hobel' so schön 'aufpoliert' hast


----------



## Dragozool (15. Oktober 2010)

hab mir mühe gegeben  aber ich denke mal ich werde demnächst Updates für meine Mods Bringen  die straßen gefallen mir nimmer xD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2010)

Gewiss, in solch einem Mod steckt sehr viel Arbeit *Hut ab* Schön zu lesen, dass Du noch weiter daran feilen wirst *Hut ab²*
Die Community ist Dir dankbar, Ruhm und Ehre sei Dir gewiss  Werde ab jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger hier 'reinschauen, will auf keinen Fall Neues rund um die NfS-Mods verpassen.
Übrigens der Tipp mit dem Tool zum pushen der Auflösung ist genial! Alte Titel auf HD zocken, supi!


----------



## Dragozool (15. Oktober 2010)

danke danke sowas päppelt einen echt auf  und nu viel spaß beim zocken ne


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2010)

Thx & viel Erfolg bei der Weiterentwicklung der Mods 
...*3-2-1-Brumm-Brumm*...


----------



## Breschdleng (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Geile Arbeit !!! 

Ich hab nur ein prob.. ich bekomm es einfach nicht zu laufen bei mir kommt immer diese fehler Meldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab patch 1.2 installiert 

spiel läuft ohne patch 

Laptop Dell XPS 1530 

Grafikkarte nvidia 8600m gt  3gig Ram Dualcore 2,2 

hast du eine Ahnung an was es liegt ?


----------



## Dragozool (21. Oktober 2010)

klar weiss ich das  aaalso du musst dein Anti Vieren Programm abstellen wenn du die MOD benutzt da sie eine spezielle art benutzt um zu funktionieren...und zwar wie ein Trainer per Code Injection  dadurch bleibd das Spiel Original und unverändert  die texturen werden nur drübergelegt  deaktivier dien Anti Vieren Proggi und es sollte ohne Probleme gehen


----------



## tuner-andy (21. Oktober 2010)

was genau ändert dieser texturen mod?


----------



## Dragozool (21. Oktober 2010)

schau dir doch die bilder an...dann siehst du es o.O


----------



## tuner-andy (21. Oktober 2010)

ach du s******* und das sieht wirklich so aus? Also dann kram ich mein NFSU2 auch wieder aus!


----------



## Dragozool (21. Oktober 2010)

ja das sieht dann wirklich so aus ^^ für UG hab ich auch noch ne MOD gemacht


----------



## ceVoIX (27. Oktober 2010)

moin,
hatte seit längeren mal wieder lust auf ne runde NFSU2, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen. Und heute suche ich im Netz nach einer HD Mod und bin hier gelandet, gerade am herunterladen (kann länger dauern, hab kein Premium account bei RapidShare) und werde es später mal testen. Aber ein danke lasse ich schon mal hier, für die mühe


----------



## Dragozool (27. Oktober 2010)

gerne doch  werde aber demnächst Updates Bringen für all meine NFS Mods  (ausser NFS UC )


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (4. November 2010)

ich probiers auch direkt mal aus 
Das Tuning bei NFSU2 macht nämlich nebenbei auch deutlich mehr Spaß ^^


----------



## NeedSpeed (12. November 2010)

Also ich hab die anweisungen befolgt und das spiel startet endweder garnich (dann kommt nur nen schwarzer bildschierm) oder es startet und es ist keine veränderung aufgetreten und oben links steh auch das die textur noch nich verändert ist 

woran könnte es liegen ?


----------



## Dragozool (12. November 2010)

die mod funktioniert nur mit Maximalen Texturdetails! ausserdem dauert der Spielestart Länger als sonst da die texturen geladen werden müssen...wenn du das spiel startest einfach warten


----------



## NeedSpeed (14. November 2010)

DANKESCHÖN ^^  

super arbeit


----------



## turi90 (22. November 2010)

cool danke werde es jetz installieren ...
hab auch voll lust auf tunen bekommen^^


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2010)

und ich suche ein texturenpaket für nfs carbon


----------



## Dragozool (22. November 2010)

da habe ich keins gemacht und werde es auch nciht machen da ich es nicht für nötig halte...weil bei NFS Carbon sind die Texturen vollkommen in Ordnung mmn


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

so jetzt wird auch mal gesaugt^^ ich langweil mich und da ich schon Xmal über dieses thema gestolpert bin nutz ich mal die zeit und saug mal den mod und wird gezockt^^


----------



## Dragozool (22. November 2010)

viel spaß damit ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## NeedSpeed (28. November 2010)

Tages

also ich hab da mal ne frage hat nich direkt was mit der mod zu tun

also ich hab die mod installiert und hab sie getestet und alles war super toll.
aber nun kann ich das spiel nicht mal mehr öffnen weder mit der texturmod noch ohne ... 
ich hab das spiel zwar in original aber lasse es im mom über eine image datei laufen 
da ich das original nicht finde ... kann mir da jem weiterhelfen ...

ps. bin im internat und hab nich immer zugang zum internet .. 

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## gangville (28. November 2010)

wenn es nur möglich wäre das spiel mal komplett neu aufzupollieren.
also die gesamte grafik moden


----------



## Dragozool (28. November 2010)

NeedSpeed schrieb:


> Tages
> 
> also ich hab da mal ne frage hat nich direkt was mit der mod zu tun
> 
> ...



also an meiner MOD kann es nicht liegen das dein Spiel nciht mehr geht da diese nix aber auch Garnix an dem originalen Spiel verändert  schau ob dein Direct X aktuell ist und all deine sonstigen treiber


----------



## NeedSpeed (1. Dezember 2010)

thx ^^


----------



## Legacyy (2. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die GENIALE Mod, lief mit 1,6MB/s von RS ohne account  UG2 am PC mit PS2 Controller wie zu alten Zeiten^^
Das wird genial werden in Full HD 

geht das auch mit dem ENB Series Mod?


----------



## Dragozool (2. Dezember 2010)

klar geht das die bilder sind alle mit ENB gemacht für bessere und realistischere beleuchtung mmn  aber THX und schön das die Mod doch so beliebt ist


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2010)

hier noch mal ein vergleich der Mod: das erste mal Ohne die ENB Series und das zweite mal Mit ENB Series
Allerdings hab ich dadurch nur noch die Hälfte der FPS


----------



## Lyran (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir die Mod auch mal geladen, cool das es jetzt auch ein Texturpaket für Underground 2 gibt. Statt Hot Pursuit hätte EA mal U2 neu auflegen sollen.


----------



## Dragozool (3. Dezember 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> hier noch mal ein vergleich der Mod: das erste mal Ohne die ENB Series und das zweite mal Mit ENB Series
> Allerdings hab ich dadurch nur noch die Hälfte der FPS



sag mal was für eine ENB hast du denn bitte benutzt???da ist viel zu viel Bloomo.O ich hoffe dir ist klar das ich meine eigene CONFIGURIERTE ENB benutzt habe bei den screens ??


----------



## Sanger (3. Dezember 2010)

Ach quatsch es interessieren sich noch viele Leute dafür z.B hat mich heute ein kumpel gefragt ob es nicht zufälliger weise einen graFICK mod für underground 2 gibt und zack da hab ich dich direkt gefunden.... Also nochmal RESOEKKT


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2010)

Dragozool schrieb:


> sag mal was für eine ENB hast du denn bitte benutzt???da ist viel zu viel Bloomo.O ich hoffe dir ist klar das ich meine eigene CONFIGURIERTE ENB benutzt habe bei den screens ??



bin grad dabei meine eigene ENB zu konfigurieren^^ du könntest ja mal deine ENB Series zum runterladen bereitstellen

Hab noch n bug bemerkt: wenn man mit alt + tab aus dem spiel raus- und wieder reingeht bekomm ich dieses geniale bild, bei dem alle geänderten texturen weg sind, auch ingame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragozool (3. Dezember 2010)

also so einen bug hab ich nicht  sonst hätt ich kaum die MOD machen können da das game permanent laufen muss damit ich die texturen rausstreamen kann  und da muss ich das game gezwungenermaßen andauernd hoch und runterziehen


----------



## Legacyy (4. Dezember 2010)

war anscheinend nur das eine mal, jetz klappt alles ohne probleme... xD


----------



## RedBrain (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte dein Texture-Mod herunterladen, aber Rapidshare...



> Zuviele parallele downloads von Deiner IP-Adresse oder das Limit für freie downloads wurde erreicht.
> Dies ist meist ein temporäres Problem und lässt sich lösen indem man es später noch einmal versucht oder *RapidPro*-User wird.
> Willst Du auf RapidPro upgraden?



Gibt es ein anderen Downloadseite???


----------



## Dragozool (30. Januar 2011)

hier ich ahb es mal auf Mediafire Reupped 

NFS UG2 RETextured


----------



## RedBrain (30. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank! 

Edit: mindestens 20 kByte/sec downloadspeed und 1h downloadsdauer :/
Edit again: wird langsam schneller. muss sich gedulden


----------



## Dragozool (30. Januar 2011)

gern doch


----------



## NeedSpeed (9. Februar 2011)

so hab mir nen neuen Fernseher angeschafft und hab jetzt zum x-tem mal wieder nfsu2 angefangen .. und mit deiner mod ist es einfach noch viel besser xD 

danke nochmal !! ))

ich bin schon gespannt auf ne fortsetzung 
lg.
NeedSpeed


----------



## Dragozool (28. Juni 2011)

ich habe eine V2.0 von dem Mod erstellt wo ich viel mehr überarbeitet habe und viel bessere texturen benutzt habe  sobald der fertig ist kann ich die links hier veröffentlichen  aber zum aufwärmen hier schonmal n paar screens zu finden 
Need for Speed Underground 2 RETextured V2.0 *WIP* - NFSCars Forums


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich schon drauf. Finde NfS U2 ist immer noch das beste von allen. Ich habe es eben wieder installiert und suche nach einem Textur patch...bis der neue fertig ist neme ich den alten^^


----------



## Dragozool (16. Juli 2011)

wenn du genau hinschauen würdest in den thread dann würdest du sehen das ich die mod fertig habe und sie released ist ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juli 2011)

*@Dragozool:* Du bist mein Held  Ruhm und Ehre sei Dir gewiss 
Nach Version 1 des wunderbaren Mod's nun die verbesserte Version 2, wer weiß, was da noch kommen möge...


----------



## Dragozool (19. Juli 2011)

freut mich das es dir so gefällt  danke für das lob


----------



## RedoX (29. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage: Wie wirkt sich das ganze auf die FPS aus? (bevor ichs lade...^^)

Zuhause werde ich den Mod 100% laden, aber da ich momentan in der Ferienwohnung mit einem lahmen PC bin frage ich lieber nach. Braucht der Mod mehr GPU-Leistung oder mehr CPU? Mehr GPU wär kein Problem, aber CPU wäre sehr knapp^^


----------



## Dragozool (1. August 2011)

nö es wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die FPS aus die bleiben eigentlich gleich


----------



## RC-X (10. August 2011)

Ich habs mir heute wieder gekauft 
Mein altes ist nicht mehr auffindbar gewesen 

Ich zieh mir gerade den Textur-Mod und dann versuch ich mich noch an der Auflösung 1680x1050


----------



## Betschi (30. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Mod, sieht echt gut aus. Kann man das Spiel auch irgendwie in Full HD spielen?


----------



## Dragozool (30. August 2011)

danke danke  wenn du in full hd spielen willst musst du dir den uniWS Patcher saugen und einfach die readme lesen und befolgen


----------



## Betschi (30. August 2011)

Ok danke. Zum Glück fand ich noch in den Unweiten des Internets eine "funktionierende" Version für den UniWSPatcher. Dann probiere ich mal den ENB Dingsbums aus


----------



## Dragozool (30. August 2011)

die ENB Series verbessert die beleuchtung des games


----------



## Betschi (30. August 2011)

Muss ich da einfach die d3d9.dll ersetzen?


----------



## Dragozool (30. August 2011)

nix ersetzen einfach die daten aus dem pack in den game ordner packen  also auch die effext.txt und die enbseries.ini usw  ersetzt wird da eigentlich nix


----------



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

Super, genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

Das macht gleich wieder lust auf Underground 2, werde mir das auch mal runter laden


----------



## Dragozool (17. September 2011)

viel spaß damit  freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## CeresPK (22. September 2011)

sieht fast so aus als müsste ich heute nach der Arbeit nochmal NFS U2 auf den Rchner ballern.
Schön mit SSAA und allem drum und dran


----------



## Dragozool (22. September 2011)

aber dann musst du ohne enbseries spielen da sonst die Performance einfach unterirdisch ist  ich bekomme wenn ca 40-60 fps wenn ich alles reinballer ...das is nich gerade ohne aber dafür sieht es meilenweit besser aus  wenn du es jedoch ohne enb series spielst kannst du DS + 4xSGSSAA reinhauen


----------



## CeresPK (22. September 2011)

Ich benutze meist sowieso die kombinierten Modi ausm NV-Treiber
Sprich 2x2 SSAA+ 4xMSAA
Und wenn das wirklich zu langsam sein sollte wird eben auf 2x1 SSAA + 4x MSAA umgesattelt 

MfG Patrick


----------



## H4HN (30. Oktober 2011)

ich danke dir so vielmals für diesen patch  echt das glaubst du gar nicht. hab das spiel früher jeden tag gesüchtelt und jetzt mal wieder rausgekramt und neuinstalliert. eine frage hätte ich aber noch. wie soll ich das mit deinem patch und dem universal widescreen patcher machen? erst deinen patch anmachen und dann den universal patcher oder is das latz ?
danke im vorraus
*
*


----------



## Dragozool (31. Oktober 2011)

erst musst du mit dem Universal Patcher die gewünschte auflösung in die exe patchen und dann solltest du das spiel über diese exe starten  der unipatcher ist ja nur nötig damit deine native auflösung funktioniert


----------



## H4HN (1. November 2011)

hallo dragozool,
also ich hab es jetzt hinbekommen mit dem uniws meine auflösung zu patchen und das spiel mit deinem prog zu starten.mein problem ist jetzt wenn ich auf 'neue karriere starten' gehe lädt er zwar, aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn er nicht weiter laden würde.also der ladebalken bewegt sich die ganze zeit usw. aber ich hab den pc gerade bestimmt 15 min laden lassen und die karriere wurde einfach nicht gestartet.letzter weg war halt strg+shift+esc und alles beenden. kannst du mir dazu irgendwas sagen? oder ist das normal das er so lange lädt?

mfg H4HN


----------



## Dragozool (1. November 2011)

nein es ist nicht normal da sollte überhaupt nicht passieren da durch meine MOD die Ladezeiten nciht beeinflust  werden (ausser der start des spiels)

da liegt bei dir im game iwo der fehler (eventuell falscher keks oder so)


----------



## H4HN (1. November 2011)

okay erstmal vielen dank.ich denke mal ich weiß was du mit 'keks' meinst  kannst du mir zufällig verraten woher du deinen hast? weil muss ja schon einer mit v1.2 sein um es auf die auflösung zu patchen. oder ist das auch schon verboten hier drüber zu reden ? ;D


----------



## H4HN (2. November 2011)

nabend dragozool,
hätte noch eine frage bezüglich der ENB Settings.muss ich die dateien einfach in meinen NFS Underground 2 Ordner packen, also: D:\Program Files (x86)\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2 ?
 mfg H4HN


----------



## Dragozool (3. November 2011)

japp einfach da rein ^^

und wenn du einfach mal sehen willst wie es ohne enb aussieht (im direktvergleich) dann einfach Schift + F12 drücken und schon wird die ENB deaktiviert bzw wieder aktiviert


----------



## HolySteel (4. November 2011)

Sehr schön, sieht ja echt gut aus auf den Bildern, direkt mal probieren ob ich es damit ans Laufen bekomme


----------



## Dragozool (4. November 2011)

so schwer ist es nicht und es verändert das gesammte spielgefühl ^^


----------



## H4HN (21. November 2011)

vielen dank für die antwort 
hatte ne zeit lang kein inet deswegen konnt ich nicht nachgucken was du geschrieben hast 
find ich gut mit der tastenkombi, und allgemein dein ganzes prog. nochmal vielen dank 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9088-holysteel.html


----------



## Dragozool (21. November 2011)

bitte bitte


----------



## Necrompei (28. November 2011)

Hallo 
Also die Bilder sehen, dafür das das Spiel schon einige Jahre auf'm Puckel hat, sehr sehr geil aus  dafür schonma riesen Lob^^
nur gibts bei mir n Problem..  Wenn ich versuche, die Datei zu laden, bricht der download bei ca. 21Mb ab.. d.h. ab da an geht meine Kb anzahl auf 0.. du weißt nicht zufällig woran das liegen könnte oder?

€: mh ok  jez läuft der DL^^ hatte wohl iwie Internet Probleme ^^ naja^^ ich packs dann mal rauf  danke nochmal für die Mod.


----------



## Dragozool (28. November 2011)

ne sorry ka wieso das so ist bei dir...


----------



## jules.m (25. März 2012)

und es wird auch 2012 noch runtergeladen  gleich mal ausprobiern 

edit:

so schaut das ganze aus wenn man noch ENB series mod und resolution changer verwendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jules.m (25. März 2012)

leider hab ich den bug, dass ich immer im ladebildschirm hängen bleibe... jmd ne lösung hierfür?


----------



## Dragozool (25. März 2012)

du benutzt aber nicht meine ENB Settings oder??denn meine sind nicht so Bloomig


----------



## Dermax (5. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ja auch ich habe mir im Jahr 2012 noch den Grafikmod für NFS U2 runtergeladen, weil ich finde, dass U2 immer noch das beste NFS aller zeiten ist. leider habe ich nun das problem, dass das Spiel mittlerweile sobald ich in ein Event rein will oder irgendeine Schaltfläche anklicke abstürzt und ich zum Desktop zurückkehr. Mal gehts ein paar klicks gut, mal passierts schon, wenn ich das Spiel starte und direkt ein Quickrace starten will. Die einzige Erklärung wäre, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass ich mir noch 3-4 Autos durch andere Geloadete ersetzt hab. Kann es daran liegen? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

P.S: Danke für den tollen Texturmod, der ist wirklich klasse.

P.P.S: ICh spiele das Spiel auf Windows XP


Gruß Dermax


----------



## Dragozool (5. August 2012)

naja einfachste methode ist einfach mal ein backup vom jetzigen game machen , den ordner umbenennen und dann das spiel neu installieren...wenn es da abstürzt dann liegt es nicht an den mods...und wenn es läuft fügst du erstmal den Texmod ein , dann die ENB und schaust ob es rennt (falls du ENB benutzt) wenn es läuft liegt es an nem Carmod


----------



## Dermax (5. August 2012)

OK, wie erstelle ich ein Backup des Games??


----------



## Dragozool (5. August 2012)

Spieleordner Copy/paste ???


----------



## Hannesjooo (19. August 2012)

Besten dank so macht das doch gleich viel mehr Spaß wenn ich auf einer LAN diese Grafik zeige werden meine Kollegen Augen machen.
Wahnsinn was noch alles geht.


----------



## GK-ken (13. November 2012)

Ich habe mir das Paket mal geladen und muss sagen dass ich als NFSU2 süchtling total begeistert bin und es auf anhieb mal wieder durchgezockt habe . Ein dickes Lob an den Macher. Aber leider bleibt auch bei mir der Ladebildschirm ab und  zu für immer da. Ich habe rausgefunden dass es an der ENB liegt aber keine andere hilft da ab. ob du vielleicht das ein wenig anpassen könntest?


----------



## Dragozool (13. November 2012)

ich kann da herzlich wenig machen ich hab nämlich keinerlei probleme mit dem ladebildschirm...es liegt meist an software wie evga Precision oder MSI Afterburner oder sowas...das funkt bei der ENB dazwischen und dadurch crasht das game bzw hängt sich auf


----------



## GK-ken (13. November 2012)

Ohh ja, ganz vergessen, hatte das gleiche auch bei GTA4 als ich ICEnhancer eingebaut habe und die d3d9.dll sich nicht mit meinem MSI Afterburner verstanden hat.  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Dragozool (13. November 2012)

kein Problem


----------



## GK-ken (16. November 2012)

Aber trotzdem habe ich immernoch das Problem mit dem Ladebildschirm....Nix ausser den Treibern ist im Hintergrund an.


----------



## Fireb0ng (21. Januar 2013)

Da ich ein paar Spiele unter Win 8 teste kam ich um UG2 nicht drum rum. Nach einigen Start schwierigkeiten durch eine defekte CD habe ich es vom Lappi einfach rüber kopiert.
Dann bin ich über den Mod gefallen und auch gleich drüber gejagt, mein Fazit steht fest UG2 läuft ohne probleme (die bei Win7 vorhanden waren) und mit dem Mod siehts Hammer Geil aus.

@ TE hast du gut gemacht


----------



## CROCODILHUNTER (29. März 2013)

hey ich hab da nen Problem ich hab alles gemacht was in der readme steht aber wenn ich auf run klicke kommt nur ne meldung 'shit happens' D'OH und ich kann nur auf ok klicken und nix passiert =( woran kann das liegen muss ich noch was anderes machen oder den mod woanders hintun ( anderer ordner ) oder liegt das an win7 64 bit welches ich habe oO? kann mir da wer helfen??


----------



## TheGamerzZ (28. April 2013)

Hi,
Hab mir von deinen Texture Mod die Version 2.0 geholt. 
Von der Seite: Need for Speed Underground 2 RETextured V2.0 !!!DONE!!! - NFSCars Forums
Da kann man ja "ENB Settings 2.0" Runterladen. Was ist das? Was kann ich damit machen?
Und noch ne Frage, wie kann ich das Spiel in 1920x1080 spielen?? Im Menü geht nicht mehr als 1600x1200.


----------



## Rommels (25. November 2015)

Schön das das Spiel noch Supported wurde von dir kannst du mal evtl. 1080p Texturen Nachpatchen ? Ich liebe NFSU2 das war das erste Spiel was ich richtig Gesuchtet habe als ich meinen ersten PC bekommen habe


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2018)

hier mal n linkupdate um die MOD runterladen zu können 
eventuell kommt demnächst mal n update 

YouTube


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2018)

Läuft das bei dir unter Windows 10? 
Ich hab Underground 1 nicht zum laufen bekommen^^


----------



## Galford (10. März 2018)

Du wirst wohl keine andere Wahl haben, als den Kopierschutz von Underground zu umgehen. Jedenfalls läuft dann auch Underground unter Windows 10. Das Problem liegt also nicht am Spiel selbst.
Das Spiel ist so alt und wenn du ein Original hast, und es eben keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, dann tut halt, was getan werden muss. 

Ich habe jedenfalls alle NFS-Teile (außer NFS SE und World) auf Windows 10 laufen, auch wenn man bei ein paar Spielen die eine oder andere kleine Hürde überspringen muss.


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2018)

wie Galford schon sagte ohne keks geht in windows 10 nix mehr. und ich glaube auch kaum das es dir jemand übel nimmt wenn du dein legal erworbenes spiel einfach zum laufen bekommen möchtest meinste nicht


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2018)

Dragozool schrieb:


> wie Galford schon sagte ohne keks geht in windows 10 nix mehr. und ich glaube auch kaum das es dir jemand übel nimmt wenn du dein legal erworbenes spiel einfach zum laufen bekommen möchtest meinste nicht



Das habe ich bei World Racing 2 auch gemacht, und jedesmal durfte ich am nächsten Tag mein Windows neu aufsetzen....  Das habe ich 4 mal gemacht, und dann habe ich das Spiel von der Platte geschmissen, schade war in der "Story" schon recht weit^^ Da hol ich mir lieber Win XP/7 in ner VM.


----------



## Dragozool (11. März 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei World Racing 2 auch gemacht, und jedesmal durfte ich am nächsten Tag mein Windows neu aufsetzen....  Das habe ich 4 mal gemacht, und dann habe ich das Spiel von der Platte geschmissen, schade war in der "Story" schon recht weit^^ Da hol ich mir lieber Win XP/7 in ner VM.



Dann lädst du dir deine cracks bei ziemlich fragwürdigen seiten xD gamecopyw.... vertreibt keine malware oder viren ..da bekommst du alles notwendige.

Ich spiele alle älteren spiele mit keksen und musste noch nie mein windoof wegen nem keks neu installieren xD


----------



## Delatsche (17. April 2018)

Dragozool schrieb:


> hier mal n linkupdate um die MOD runterladen zu können
> eventuell kommt demnächst mal n update
> 
> YouTube



Ohhh das wäre fein! 
Übrigens vielen Dank für deine Mühe und diesen wunderschönen Texturemod für das m.M beste NfS aller Zeiten!

Übrigens, für alle die Probleme haben das Spiel unter WIndows 10 zum Laufen zu bringen, bei mir hat's so geklappt:
- Mit der Original CD installiert
- KEINE Patches installiert
- speed2.exe (originale!) rechtsklick / Kompatibilitätsmods / Win XP Sp2  (das mache ich auch bei der Texmod.exe)
- man kann auch eventuell nach dem Spielstart, den Taskmanager öffnen, und dem Spiel nur einen Kern zuweisen (funktioniert bei mir aber auch ohne dem)

Mein PC:
MoBo:    Asus X99 deluxe u3.1
CPU:       Intel i7 5930K @ 6x4,1 GHz / wassergekühlt: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm Extreme 
RAM:     64GB - Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2400 GHz
GraKa:  Asus RoG Strix gtx 1080 OC
HDD:     Systemplatte: M2 Samsung Evo 960 256GB / Spiele: SSD Samsung Evo 850 256GB / sonstiges: 3 TB Sata3


----------

